# Dura-Ace WH-7900-C50-CL Clincher Wheels - No Rider Weight Limit?



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

The latest 50mm depth Dura Ace wheels with aluminum braking surface have 16 spokes front and 20 rear. There is no rider weight limit. With so few spokes, how on earth is that possible? 

Here is Shimano's web page for this wheelset: http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...duct.-code-WH-7900-C50-CL.-type-.wh_road.html 

Can anyone weighing 175 pounds or more share ride (stiffness) and durability experiences? 

Thanks!


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

I have had the WH-7900-TL version now since March, put maybe 2000 miles on them, weigh 180lbs and they have been rock solid. I have hit a few rough spots on them as well, holes, objects, etc and they are still true as hell.

I would definitely recommend the Shimano wheels to anyone.

pablo


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

I've been on the C24 CL's for a year now and weigh 175-180. No problems whatsoever. Plenty solid wheels.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

I/my wife have a pair of 7850-SL and 7900 C24 TL's, and they've held up quite well with my 175ish lbs. I got them to replace a couple sets of Eastons that started having issues when I started commuting to work down a significant grade. The Shimanos handle the 50+ mph decent with crosswinds/bumps/etc well, and I've had no issues with them going out of true other than when my wife managed to knock the cadence sensor into the spokes, and even that only slightly knocked them out of true.

The 50mm wheels should be even stronger than the 24s. I wouldn't hesitate to buy them - Shimano seems to error slightly on the side of durability in the weight/durability balance.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

My LBS owner has been riding them since March. He's 215 - 220 lbs and we live in a city with bad roads. He loves them. He says they are a super comfortable ride. He's riding a new Giant TCR SL and said it transformed the ride. Much more comfortable.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

I have about 2,000 miles on my CL24s and blew a spoke on a climb yesterday. I weigh 185. The spoke was under such high tension that is wrapped around my derailleur and ripped it off the bike before I could even stop pedaling. It looks like the nipple failed on some way.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

BlurRoubaix said:


> I have about 2,000 miles on my CL24s and blew a spoke on a climb yesterday. I weigh 185. The spoke was under such high tension that is wrapped around my derailleur and ripped it off the bike before I could even stop pedaling. It looks like the nipple failed on some way.


Nice got pictures of that.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm considering the 35mm clinchers. I don't need them, they won't make me faster, but they sure look cool.

Although I don't feel like one, I'm considered a clydesdale at 6 feet tall and 225 pounds. 

Where do you see the "no rider weight limit" information?


----------



## dileno (Apr 12, 2010)

Those Shimano wheels are really well built and suited for a lot of different type of riders. My weight is ~ 135 lbs and they're worked very, very well for me. I know of big, strong riders who had no problems at all either.


----------



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't hesitate. They are a great set of wheels. I have had mine for a little over a year now. They have over 1500 miles on them and I weigh 250lbs. Yes that's right. they are as true as the day I got them. And I talked to Mr. Shimano himself and he says no problem and they are guarenteed.


----------



## mjzae (Mar 25, 2012)

I am considering buying the WH7900 c50 clinchers, as I have read some really good reviews, but a guy at the LBS said he rode them last year and he described them as "flexy" Said that they were not rigid enough - even on the smallest hills and the rims rubbed against the brake pads. I weigh 210 and was wondering if anyone else has experiences like that with the wheels. - And yes, the LBS sold ZIPP with no Dura - Ace wheels on the shelf. Makes you wonder.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

Researching the WH-7900 Dura Ace C50 wheels on this forum, I haven't encountered any feedback indicating these wheels to be "flexy". Most cite its durability, robust build and quiet freewheel. 

I'm currently debating between the C35 and C50. I can't decide.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

mjzae said:


> I am considering buying the WH7900 c50 clinchers, as I have read some really good reviews, but a guy at the LBS said he rode them last year and he described them as "flexy" Said that they were not rigid enough - even on the smallest hills and the rims rubbed against the brake pads. I weigh 210 and was wondering if anyone else has experiences like that with the wheels. - And yes, the LBS sold ZIPP with no Dura - Ace wheels on the shelf. Makes you wonder.


Bullsh!t. I'm around 200 - 210 and I have the C35 clinchers. Not flexy at all. Liked them so much I bought a pair of the C35 tubies. These wheels have proven to be bomb proof. I live in an area where the roads are a bit beat from the winter. Wheels climb great. 3500km on my clinchers and about 700 on my tubs. I highly recommend these wheels. Haven't had to true them yet.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

They are flexy, but I'm light, so I don't mind. Some people say flexy like it's a bad thing.


----------



## beriro (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone know whether the freehub bearings are serviceable. I am on my second set of dura ace wheels that have needed new bearing. I bit the bullet the first time and bought a new wheel. would love a piar of C50 wheels but not if I can't replace the bearings. I am 100kg so not huge. was thinking of a pair of Chris Kings instead - mainly because of serviceability and warranty. any thoughts?


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

beriro said:


> Anyone know whether the freehub bearings are serviceable. I am on my second set of dura ace wheels that have needed new bearing. I bit the bullet the first time and bought a new wheel. would love a piar of C50 wheels but not if I can't replace the bearings. I am 100kg so not huge. was thinking of a pair of Chris Kings instead - mainly because of serviceability and warranty. any thoughts?


I have a few sets of CK wheels, and they have been bullet proof. I say get them if you can afford it.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I like all things Shimano but I do have a problem putting my >215 lbs ar$$e on them if I dont have a trailing car behind me. Spoke count to the tune of 16f/20r is not reliable enough for clydes, even baby clydes, no matter if the rim is 50mm deep.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

If you compare the cross sectional area of spokes, switching from 1.5mm spokes to 1.8mm spokes (or their bladed equivalent) is the same as upping the spoke count from 20 to 28 (29 would be more accurate, but not practical). 1.8mm spokes have 44% more material along their length. If you use all CX-Rays or DT Aerolites, you would need 24 (23 really) spokes for the front to have the same cross sectional area of steel as a 16 spoke wheel with 1.8mm spokes. Now look at the Shimano wheels and imagine they had 24/28 CX-Rays.

Don't discount the benefits of using a heavier gauge spoke when necessary. I'm a big fan of putting heavier gauge spokes where in matters most, the right rear side. The problem with lower spoke counts is that you need a heavier rim to handle the high tensions pulling more and more unsupported rim. For example, you wouldn't want to use 16 1.8mm spokes for an 25mm, 250g carbon rim. It wouldn't be very true at tension. I'm curious what the individual rims from those Shimano rims weigh. A Reynolds DDV66 rim built up okay with 16 spokes, but it wasn't within the same specs as a 20 spoke front. Something has to give, either the weight of the rim or the tolerances.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I've got a set and at 180 lbs they are fantastic!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

ergott said:


> If you compare the cross sectional area of spokes, switching from 1.5mm spokes to 1.8mm spokes (or their bladed equivalent) is the same as upping the spoke count from 20 to 28 (29 would be more accurate, but not practical). 1.8mm spokes have 44% more material along their length. If you use all CX-Rays or DT Aerolites, you would need 24 (23 really) spokes for the front to have the same cross sectional area of steel as a 16 spoke wheel with 1.8mm spokes. Now look at the Shimano wheels and imagine they had 24/28 CX-Rays.
> 
> Don't discount the benefits of using a heavier gauge spoke when necessary. I'm a big fan of putting heavier gauge spokes where in matters most, the right rear side. The problem with lower spoke counts is that you need a heavier rim to handle the high tensions pulling more and more unsupported rim. For example, you wouldn't want to use 16 1.8mm spokes for an 25mm, 250g carbon rim. It wouldn't be very true at tension. I'm curious what the individual rims from those Shimano rims weigh. A Reynolds DDV66 rim built up okay with 16 spokes, but it wasn't within the same specs as a 20 spoke front. Something has to give, either the weight of the rim or the tolerances.


I always thought that the number of spokes on contact at any given time was the primary factor. However, what you are saying also makes absolute sense. Thanks. 

Would you feel comfortable putting a 240 lb. rider on a set of factory built Shimano DA 7900-50 or 35 if club riding on paved city streets was the purpose?

I do have a set of Enve 45s on 24/28 cx-rays that have been excellent so far but I don't know how the stiffness of the carbon rim compares to that of the aluminum. My guess is carbon is stiffer, don't know by how much though.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been riding an Ultegra wheelset with the 16/20 spoke count in question for years now. Over 12,000 miles with with my weight at anywhere from 160lbs to 215lbs. Currently riding at 185lbs. The wheels were trued once (just slightly out of true) and havent been touched since. Id recommend these wheels without question.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

220 with a set of 7900 C24 TL

I have about 2500 miles on them and the front tire is about a 1/2mm out of true. I ride bumpy roads almost everyday and even commute with these. 

I spoke with Shimano on the phone and they said there is no weight limit for a reason. 

10 years ago I wouldn't have bought a carbon bike.....10 years ago I would not have bought a 16 spoke wheel.....times have changed. Carbon bikes are very safe and the 16 spoke count wheels are very durable as well....

Again 220lbs 2500 miles...no issues


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

C35 clinchers, been on them since August, no problems at all. Use them on decent roads and for commuting. 

I'm around 190 lbs.


----------

